
Hacking a foosball table - russhill
https://engineering.talis.com/articles/hackday-foosball/
======
kiyanwang
There's been some other great table mashups too:
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/instant-replay-table-
footba...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/instant-replay-table-football/)

